

Show HN: Remittr – clean intuitive fx prices - hari-allamraju

 http:&#x2F;&#x2F;remittr.com - my latest project to build a site that shows fx close prices in a clean interface. The main purpose is to help users plan their remittances at the best price. The site is still in active development and more features like buy and sell signals will be added
======
hari-allamraju
@mobiplayer51 - there is no way at the moment other than seeing the inverse
rate on the EURGBP page. I will add this soon

------
mobiplayer
There's no way I can see GBP vs EUR instead of EUR vs GBP, or is it?

------
mjhea0
clickable link - [http://remittr.com](http://remittr.com)

